# Pork shoulder picnic ham question????



## bratrules (Jul 1, 2010)

Well i bought a pork shoulder to make a ham with i removed the bone and the skin. but here is my question is it better to tie the ham with the skin or with out? i want to make ham for sandwiches and stuff like the its more of an excuse to try out my new meat slicer lol. so if anyone has any suggestions please let me know.

thanks


----------



## pignit (Jul 1, 2010)

bratrules said:


> Well i bought a pork shoulder to make a ham with i removed the bone and the skin. but here is my question is it better to tie the ham with the skin or with out? i want to make ham for sandwiches and stuff like the its more of an excuse to try out my new meat slicer lol. so if anyone has any suggestions please let me know.
> 
> thanks


Has the pork shoulder been cured? I made the mistake a couple of years ago smoking the Easter Ham and I used a pork shoulder that hadn't been cured yet and it wasn't ham.... it was pulled pork. I'm not sure what you are asking in your post. You deboned the shoulder and took the skin off..... but you want to know if it's better to tie the ham with the skin or not??? I'm kinda lost on your question. Maybe you can clarify what you are wanting to figure out. Are you curing a pork shoulder and making a ham with it? Personally I would cut all the fat off if I were curing it to make ham.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 1, 2010)

Are you thinking you can put a shoulder in a smoker for a while and have a ham come out of it? If so, you're outta luck.

Do you want to cure that shoulder and make a ham?

I wish I could help. I have a good understanding of what needs to be done to make pork into ham but I don't have the experience. Basically you either cure it with a salt-cure brine or you smoke it forever in a very climate controlled smoker. I don't think you want the skin on it, it will just act as a barrier.

Some of the bacon and ham makers will be along to help you shortly.

If you want to get into curing meats, I found that making canadian Bacon with pork loins is fairly easy and very rewarding..

Hams are made from the rump section of the hog and not the shoulder anyhow.. You will have to go to a butcher shop or order one to get it. Most go right to the ham maker and not to grocery store..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 1, 2010)

Here comes Jerry now..


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 2, 2010)

I remove the skin but I like to leave the fat cap on, but thats just my personal preference.

Are you dry curing it or brining it?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 2, 2010)

I with everyone here. You have to cure the shoulder to make it a ham and then smoke it. Now you will have to apply the cure and let it stay in the frig for I think a week or so depending on the thickness of it. That's how the cure works.

Believe me I know I smoke a fresh ham for the first time and my family looked at me like I had 3 heads.......This ain't ham it grey  and ham is pink.......Go Figure.


----------



## bratrules (Jul 2, 2010)

i made a wet cure i didn't state it on my earlier post since i had not put it in the brine. but am sorry i should have stated that i intend to cure it. i know the difference between pulled pork and ham lol. but i just seen a few recipes that call for skinning the shoulder then tying it back on. i want to see if anybody here had ever try it before.


----------



## bratrules (Jul 2, 2010)

for instance here is the one.

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Smoked Ham.pdf


----------



## bratrules (Jul 2, 2010)

So i decide not to use the skin on the meat after all.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks for sharing the recipe bratrules, I for one can't see a good reason to smoke it with the skin on, but I guess some do.

Let us know how it comes out and don't forget the Q-view


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2010)

bratrules said:


> for instance here is the one.
> 
> http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Smoked Ham.pdf


Wow!

That recipe is way above my pay grade. All I've cured & smoked is a bunch of all of the all kinds of Bacons, Dried Beef, and sausage. It sounds like too short curing times, but I've never used vacuum. But even without the vacuum, it says 48 hours in cure. I would wait for somebody like "Pops" to help, but that's just me. I would expect him to buzz by, but you could always PM him. He would be my go to guy on Ham. All I'm thinking is, if my Bacons take from 7 days to 11 days to cure, depending on their thickness, 48 hours seems awful short for an even thicker piece of meat----Not even injecting it. Maybe I'm missing something.

Bearcarver


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 2, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> . All I'm thinking is, if my Bacons take from 7 days to 11 days to cure, depending on their thickness, 48 hours seems awful short for an even thicker piece of meat----Not even injecting it. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Bearcarver


7-10 days sounds right for a dry cured  but that recipe is for a brined ham which takes less time.

But I will agree 48 hours seem sort of short to me too. I inject 10% and cure in brine for 3 to 4 days and it's almost perfect to me


----------



## bratrules (Jul 2, 2010)

ya i didn't use that recipe i just posted it up as an example. over all there are pretty good recipes on that website. but i made mine a honey ham with thyme and black pepper and a little brown sugar. i'll post some pics when am done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh No----Pictures !

You know we all hate Qview around here!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 3, 2010)

That recipe is a good example of what I've been saying, I use a quarter the amount of cure than what is 'maximum' and cure a longer period of time to give the meat a chance to break down its connective tissues, tenderizing the meat.

This recipe is using 2 tbsp. of instacure #1 in 2 quarts of water.  It indeed can cure in 48 hours at that strength, which is about the maximum you can use safely.  I use 1 tbsp. of instacure #1 to 4 qts (1gal) of water, half as much in twice as much water, or 1/4 the strength.  Meat 2" or less I'd cure 10 days to 2 weeks.  Over 2" (like a ham or shoulder picnic) I'd cure for a month plus inject in and around the center bone.

Same end result just 2 different ways to get there.  My way (or should I say Dad's way) brines the meat longer at a lower concentration so it is more tender and flavorful.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow I didn't even notice the amount of cure in that recipe, thanks for pointing that out Pop's. That explains the fast cure time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> Wow I didn't even notice the amount of cure in that recipe, thanks for pointing that out Pop's. That explains the fast cure time.


I noticed it was a lot of cure, but it still seemed like a short time for brining something that thick. However, I will always defer to Pops. The man is a walking, talking, typing meat encyclopedia! I read every one of his posts at least twice!

Bear


----------



## bratrules (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah that recipe is a bit odd i wouldn't dare using that much cure i always use the recommend

amount of cure per pound. things always taste better when you take your time!!!!


----------



## pignit (Jul 8, 2010)

I have made capicola out of deboned butt with a brine mixture of 1 cup TQ to 4 cups water. I injected it and brined it for 48 hours then let it rest in the fridge for a day. It turned out excellent. Doesn't take long for a cure to do it's thing when it's injected. I think 48 to 72 hours works well on a butt.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76660/capicola-time-in-tennessee


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 8, 2010)

PignIt said:


> Doesn't take long for a cure to do it's thing when it's injected. I think 48 to 72 hours works well on a butt.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76660/capicola-time-in-tennessee


I have to agree with ya Dave I inject my CB with 10% and soak in brine for 3 ay's , but's go four.

Someday I'll try Pop's recipe with the low cure long time...


----------



## bratrules (Jul 1, 2010)

Well i bought a pork shoulder to make a ham with i removed the bone and the skin. but here is my question is it better to tie the ham with the skin or with out? i want to make ham for sandwiches and stuff like the its more of an excuse to try out my new meat slicer lol. so if anyone has any suggestions please let me know.

thanks


----------



## pignit (Jul 1, 2010)

bratrules said:


> Well i bought a pork shoulder to make a ham with i removed the bone and the skin. but here is my question is it better to tie the ham with the skin or with out? i want to make ham for sandwiches and stuff like the its more of an excuse to try out my new meat slicer lol. so if anyone has any suggestions please let me know.
> 
> thanks


Has the pork shoulder been cured? I made the mistake a couple of years ago smoking the Easter Ham and I used a pork shoulder that hadn't been cured yet and it wasn't ham.... it was pulled pork. I'm not sure what you are asking in your post. You deboned the shoulder and took the skin off..... but you want to know if it's better to tie the ham with the skin or not??? I'm kinda lost on your question. Maybe you can clarify what you are wanting to figure out. Are you curing a pork shoulder and making a ham with it? Personally I would cut all the fat off if I were curing it to make ham.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 1, 2010)

Are you thinking you can put a shoulder in a smoker for a while and have a ham come out of it? If so, you're outta luck.

Do you want to cure that shoulder and make a ham?

I wish I could help. I have a good understanding of what needs to be done to make pork into ham but I don't have the experience. Basically you either cure it with a salt-cure brine or you smoke it forever in a very climate controlled smoker. I don't think you want the skin on it, it will just act as a barrier.

Some of the bacon and ham makers will be along to help you shortly.

If you want to get into curing meats, I found that making canadian Bacon with pork loins is fairly easy and very rewarding..

Hams are made from the rump section of the hog and not the shoulder anyhow.. You will have to go to a butcher shop or order one to get it. Most go right to the ham maker and not to grocery store..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 1, 2010)

Here comes Jerry now..


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 2, 2010)

I remove the skin but I like to leave the fat cap on, but thats just my personal preference.

Are you dry curing it or brining it?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 2, 2010)

I with everyone here. You have to cure the shoulder to make it a ham and then smoke it. Now you will have to apply the cure and let it stay in the frig for I think a week or so depending on the thickness of it. That's how the cure works.

Believe me I know I smoke a fresh ham for the first time and my family looked at me like I had 3 heads.......This ain't ham it grey  and ham is pink.......Go Figure.


----------



## bratrules (Jul 2, 2010)

i made a wet cure i didn't state it on my earlier post since i had not put it in the brine. but am sorry i should have stated that i intend to cure it. i know the difference between pulled pork and ham lol. but i just seen a few recipes that call for skinning the shoulder then tying it back on. i want to see if anybody here had ever try it before.


----------



## bratrules (Jul 2, 2010)

for instance here is the one.

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Smoked Ham.pdf


----------



## bratrules (Jul 2, 2010)

So i decide not to use the skin on the meat after all.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks for sharing the recipe bratrules, I for one can't see a good reason to smoke it with the skin on, but I guess some do.

Let us know how it comes out and don't forget the Q-view


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2010)

bratrules said:


> for instance here is the one.
> 
> http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Smoked Ham.pdf


Wow!

That recipe is way above my pay grade. All I've cured & smoked is a bunch of all of the all kinds of Bacons, Dried Beef, and sausage. It sounds like too short curing times, but I've never used vacuum. But even without the vacuum, it says 48 hours in cure. I would wait for somebody like "Pops" to help, but that's just me. I would expect him to buzz by, but you could always PM him. He would be my go to guy on Ham. All I'm thinking is, if my Bacons take from 7 days to 11 days to cure, depending on their thickness, 48 hours seems awful short for an even thicker piece of meat----Not even injecting it. Maybe I'm missing something.

Bearcarver


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 2, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> . All I'm thinking is, if my Bacons take from 7 days to 11 days to cure, depending on their thickness, 48 hours seems awful short for an even thicker piece of meat----Not even injecting it. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Bearcarver


7-10 days sounds right for a dry cured  but that recipe is for a brined ham which takes less time.

But I will agree 48 hours seem sort of short to me too. I inject 10% and cure in brine for 3 to 4 days and it's almost perfect to me


----------



## bratrules (Jul 2, 2010)

ya i didn't use that recipe i just posted it up as an example. over all there are pretty good recipes on that website. but i made mine a honey ham with thyme and black pepper and a little brown sugar. i'll post some pics when am done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh No----Pictures !

You know we all hate Qview around here!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 3, 2010)

That recipe is a good example of what I've been saying, I use a quarter the amount of cure than what is 'maximum' and cure a longer period of time to give the meat a chance to break down its connective tissues, tenderizing the meat.

This recipe is using 2 tbsp. of instacure #1 in 2 quarts of water.  It indeed can cure in 48 hours at that strength, which is about the maximum you can use safely.  I use 1 tbsp. of instacure #1 to 4 qts (1gal) of water, half as much in twice as much water, or 1/4 the strength.  Meat 2" or less I'd cure 10 days to 2 weeks.  Over 2" (like a ham or shoulder picnic) I'd cure for a month plus inject in and around the center bone.

Same end result just 2 different ways to get there.  My way (or should I say Dad's way) brines the meat longer at a lower concentration so it is more tender and flavorful.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow I didn't even notice the amount of cure in that recipe, thanks for pointing that out Pop's. That explains the fast cure time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> Wow I didn't even notice the amount of cure in that recipe, thanks for pointing that out Pop's. That explains the fast cure time.


I noticed it was a lot of cure, but it still seemed like a short time for brining something that thick. However, I will always defer to Pops. The man is a walking, talking, typing meat encyclopedia! I read every one of his posts at least twice!

Bear


----------



## bratrules (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah that recipe is a bit odd i wouldn't dare using that much cure i always use the recommend

amount of cure per pound. things always taste better when you take your time!!!!


----------



## pignit (Jul 8, 2010)

I have made capicola out of deboned butt with a brine mixture of 1 cup TQ to 4 cups water. I injected it and brined it for 48 hours then let it rest in the fridge for a day. It turned out excellent. Doesn't take long for a cure to do it's thing when it's injected. I think 48 to 72 hours works well on a butt.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76660/capicola-time-in-tennessee


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 8, 2010)

PignIt said:


> Doesn't take long for a cure to do it's thing when it's injected. I think 48 to 72 hours works well on a butt.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76660/capicola-time-in-tennessee


I have to agree with ya Dave I inject my CB with 10% and soak in brine for 3 ay's , but's go four.

Someday I'll try Pop's recipe with the low cure long time...


----------

